
A Philosophy of Project Governance - kick
https://drewdevault.com/2020/01/17/Effective-project-governance.html
======
dredmorbius
This essay is referring to:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22075076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22075076)

And:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22073908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22073908)

~~~
ddevault
No, it's not. I had this mostly written a few weeks ago, I just polished and
cleaned it up yesterday.

~~~
dredmorbius
Apologies. Based on comments I'd seen of yours on Mastodon I'd presumed
otherwise.

